# Prof. Henry's New Book is out!



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

I have not seen this posted here yet, just received my copy.









https://www.amazon.com/Guide-CNC-Sign-Making-production/dp/1088773680


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

This is a nice preview, shows partial pages. Hit pause to read what's there to get a taste of it. I like his commercial design work, strong, corporate style imagery. Gaffboat has a great background and the heart of a teacher.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're late Richard!! Check the Show & Tell Forum. I saw the post last week and ordered mine. Just got here the other day. Price has been reduced $2 since then. I will give a review on Amazon once I've looked thru it. Might do it here too.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Got my copy yesterday. Looks like it is going to be a very good read!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks like some of the facebook CNC pages are discussing the book and I see a lot of positive feedback.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I got mine today, paged through it and it looks fantastic. Oliver you did a super job putting that together, now I know why you have been so quiet on the forum recently. That is one heck of a project, good on you.
Herb


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

got my copy. great info and some of my idols have stuff in the book.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I can't wait to check it out when it arrives


----------



## gkas (Nov 28, 2011)

I got the book from Amazon the other day. It's a good book and worth the purchase. I've been making signs for a few years now, so nothing was a major surprise. But, it's very well organized with good explanations of the techniques. It's a great reference volume. Pick it up and browse when you need a little inspiration.  I was especially delighted with the sections on SIGN SHAPES and TEXTURES. I tend to forget how easy it is to modify existing shapes to make the sign unique.

If you're starting out or unfamiliar with making signs, it's a gold mine of information.

This book is a great deal for the price. I can see flipping through it often for some inspiration.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pretty much my review too. If you get even one idea out of it - it's worth the price.

He assumes you know the basics (if not the Perfessor has got a beginners book out) and doesn't waste time or space rehashing things. It's a good reference book, especially if you use Vectric products.

Good Job Ollie!!!


----------

